# Embedding Google Maps



## balanga (Jul 9, 2019)

Not sure if this is the correct forum for issues with web pages, but anyway...

Thought Id hava a go at trying to incorporate a google map into a web page on Apache following an example here:-









						Adding a Google Map with a Marker to Your Website  |  Maps JavaScript API  |  Google Developers
					






					developers.google.com
				




I saw a flash of a map of Austtralie followed immediately by the message



> Oops! Something went wrong.
> This page didn't load Google Maps correctly. See the JavaScript console for technical details.



First time I've tried this so not sure what I did wrong


----------



## Stazer (Jul 10, 2019)

Open your web console. There should be a javascript error message. With Firefox you can use _Ctrl+Shift+K_ for opening it. For other browsers check google.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 10, 2019)

You did obtain the api key from Google, right?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 22, 2021)

malcomvx Nearly two years later, I don't think he cares and I already suggested that.


----------

